# any amatuer MMA comps coming up?



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

im thinking of doing another competition after getting my ass whooped at ground control, this time involving some standup. i remember seeing one of u guys on a video here, sorry i forget who it was. anyways it involved striking but no head shots which i guess is a normal thing for amateur fights, as well as the usuall BJJ when you go down.

anyway back to the question. Any similar fights in liverpool coming up? or any info where to look to get started would be wicked ta


----------



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

www.grappleandstrikewales.com check us out buddy!!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

thats what im talkin about!

couldnt find the address of the place though?


----------



## UTC BRUM (Nov 19, 2008)

Bodypower 2009 Amateur MMA Competition - NEC Sunday 10th May!

The Bodypower show will be hosting the first annual Bodypower 2009 amateur MMA Championships. The event will be taking place on Sunday 10th May & will be open to all amateur MMA athletes in a number of different weight categories. The event will be ideal opportunity to give first timers -novice fighters valuable early stage MMA experience in a competitive cage environment. The competition will be refereed by UFC referee Marc Goddard who will bring a wealth of experience to the event. For full competition details,entry forms & show tickets, please go to www.utcuk.com and click onto the Bodypower competition link. Places are limited, so get registering today in order not to miss out on a great day out & maybe bring back a trophy too !


----------



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

grapple & strike is held at nantyglo leisure centre, nantyglo, south wales. NP23 4BL


----------



## Beef (May 27, 2009)

does anyone know if they still hold this at the judo club in crewe? been with our team a few years ago they were doing mma and grappling tournaments.


----------

